# My new elongatus piranha?



## redbellypirahnaman

hi guys i just got a elong piranha he is 6-7in. and i was wondering what to feed him besides live food? and is there anything special i should know about keeping these fish?


----------



## bigredjeep

my rhom loves eefhear, more then feeders, which i use sparingly cause of the risk of diseases associated w. feeders, i also feed him frzen raw shrimp, he doesnt like shrimp as much tho.


----------



## redbellypirahnaman

my elongatus seems very shy is that normal?


----------



## ...Jay...

yea if you just got him he'll probably be shy for a while. Quite a long while sometimes.


----------



## Dezboy

all p's have thier own temperment and it also might need time settling in to his new environment if you have only just got him........................

Put him in a busy area so he gets use to people and normaly they become more use to humans and act more aggressive..........

feeding-white fish,shrimp,muscles,cockles, bloodworm etcetc, avoid oily fish, ie trout,salmon,tuna.........


----------



## redbellypirahnaman

when you say whitefish they have these in cubes or buy filets for him?


----------



## eiji

i think its white-meat fish...


----------



## tedfair35

fillets like the ones at the grocery store, packaged for human consumption


----------



## the_skdster

A variety of foods.
Raw shrimp, white fish fillets. squid, silversides, etc.


----------



## Dezboy

i normally buy fillets then cut them into smaller peices, nice and easy


----------



## redbellypirahnaman

It seems like my wolf fish is bullying the piranha around. and hes 2/3 the size of him.


----------



## CorGravey

Hmmm i dont hthink you should really be keeping a wolffish and a piranha together. Thats just me though, somethings gonna die.


----------



## redbellypirahnaman

how long should it take them to start eating or adapt to the new tank he hasnt eaten in 3 days?


----------



## the_skdster

redbellypirahnaman said:


> how long should it take them to start eating or adapt to the new tank he hasnt eaten in 3 days?


You already answered your own question.
The wolf fish is probably stressing out your elong big time.
Stress=elong not eating. 
Period.


----------



## ...Jay...

yea, elongatus are solitary fish. Give them a tank mate and someone is gonna die. Well put. Seperate them and he will calm down.


----------



## CorGravey

People always wanna have a awesome fish tank that pushes the boundries of the hobby, the only problem is that these people dont do the research to find out if these cohabs are actaully doable. Even if it lasts it is bad for the fish involved, therefore is no good.


----------



## redbellypirahnaman

i have nightcrawlers and beef heart what would he be more likely to eat?


----------



## Nick G

i think if he is stressed by the presence of the other fish. 
from what I have seen, it could be my fishs favorite food, but if they are stressed out.
they wont eat.
that is a solitary fish, you should keep it that way.


----------



## redbellypirahnaman

i forgot to turn the heater back on when i cleaned the tank it was at 74 degrees i put it back on and put a powerhead in the tank will the piranha like the warmer temperature and the current?


----------



## Dezboy

just so you know when your elong gets sick of your wolf fish, say good bye to your wolf.............................cos when elongs get aggressive man your wolf is in trouble.............................

andy


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly

dezboy said:


> just so you know when your elong gets sick of your wolf fish, say good bye to your wolf.............................cos when elongs get aggressive man your wolf is in trouble.............................
> 
> andy


I think it is the other way around. The wolf has tough armor like skin and is nocturnal. I would not be surprised to see you elong floating in half one morning.


----------



## redbellypirahnaman

my elongatus piranha is a p*ssy he dont do anything but sit around all day and get beat up by a hi fin wolf fish!


----------



## bigredjeep

you just got him, it takes time for them to become more active...


----------



## redbellypirahnaman

Im gonna flush him!


----------



## piranawick

redbellypirahnaman said:


> Im gonna flush him!


WOW irresponsibility at its finest........unreal


----------



## redbellypirahnaman

hes not even aggressive and wont eat its been a week.


----------



## piranawick

redbellypirahnaman said:


> hes not even aggressive and wont eat its been a week.


YA it's been a week man, my rhom didn't eat for the first month I had him , now he attacks anyone who comes in the room.....It's not gonna help him by keeping him in a tank with a wolf...one is gonna end up dead.


----------



## redbellypirahnaman

dude its a dwarf wolf though not that big.


----------



## piranawick

serrasalmus piranha = Solitary fish in the aquarium.


----------



## redbellypirahnaman

piranawick=noob!


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly

redbellypirahnaman said:


> Im gonna flush him!


You don't deserve a elong. I would like to flush you. You think the fish is a p*ssy but take a look at yourself man.


----------



## redbellypirahnaman

piranhas suck! if he dont want to eat im just gonna starve him to death. or let the wolf fish kill him.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly

redbellypirahnaman said:


> piranhas suck! if he dont want to eat im just gonna starve him to death. or let the wolf fish kill him.


----------



## redbellypirahnaman

noobs


----------



## Chapz

Maybe teach it to eact pellets. Mix it with fish.


----------



## redbellypirahnaman

I really do like the fish its just so skittish and boring not like my piranhas i had in the past. I would like to see it eat and flourish in the tank though.


----------



## rbp 4 135

lol this thread is making me laugh. If you are going to flush your elong ill take it off your hands, as i would love to have him even if he is not aggressive. It seems to me that like most beginners (not all by any means) in this hobby you got piranha for the wrong reason, if you want something that is going to be onery no matter what, you need to look in to the cichlid side of the hobby.


----------



## redbellypirahnaman

should i get some dither fish what should i do to get him to eat and not hide all the time?


----------



## the_skdster

I am seriously going to hurt somebody. Like the time I broke my friends nose when he destroyed a batch of my rbp fry.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly

the_skdster said:


> I am seriously going to hurt somebody. Like the time I broke my friends nose when he destroyed a batch of my rbp fry.


I feel ya man.


----------



## ChilDawg

redbellypirahnaman said:


> should i get some dither fish what should i do to get him to eat and not hide all the time?


Get rid of the wolf and then some dithers might not be the worst idea ever.


----------



## bigredjeep

^ why are you even offering advice, he said he was gonna flush the fish cuz he wasnt eating. Just give him to someone who understands piranhas, its not fair to you or the fish


----------



## CorGravey

Hes just being an idiot.

redbellypiranhaman your elong will come out of its sheel if and only when it has its own tank. Once it is comfortable with its surroundings, anything that comes into its tank will be food.
People seem to forget that piranhas arent only killing machines, their other instinct is SURVIVE


----------



## bigredjeep

Corgrav is 103% right, i was mad at my piraya for being a Susan, then a few months later hes attacking anything in the tank that moves....dont be dumb with him, give him is own tank if u decide to keep him


----------



## ChilDawg

I'm offering advice because I hope that he can resolve the situation in a happy manner. I hope that once he's had some time to think on the situation, if nothing rash has been done, he can read some logic and things will work well for him.


----------



## bigredjeep

yea i understand, i was more or less being sarcastic, which is a stupid idea to do online...i jus dont like hearing about people doin stuff like that to animals it pisses me off


----------



## redbellypirahnaman

I'll give him another week.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly

redbellypirahnaman said:


> I'll give him another week.


Do yourself a favor and give him away. He will probably not change much in a week.


----------



## Tyrone5797

LOL @ the idea of flushing him SMH...

dude give your elong his own tank and give him time...your sounding like an impatient child..."ARE WE THERE YET!?"

i tryed keeping red bellies with a snakehead and all that happened was they pissed the snakeehead off and nearly got eaten...nothing really that exciting...


----------



## redbellypirahnaman

i got rid of the wolf fish so he has a tank of his own now, ive been feeding a lot of beefheart and he dosent eat it do you think i should do a water change or would that stress him out. I'm also adding driftwood.


----------



## webby06_2007

he will eat when he is good and ready my guyana rhom hadnt eaten for a month untill today and i was speaking to someone and they no someone with a rhom that aint eaten for 5 months and he ate the other day but people like u shoudnt have fish if your mum didnt eat for a week u wouldnt flush her would u sort it out for f**k sake


----------



## redbellypirahnaman

I added a powerhead and drift wood do u think he will like it better.


----------



## Guest

redbellypirahnaman said:


> I added a powerhead and drift wood do u think he will like it better.


i would not feed it beef heart because your going to have a fat, ugly, and/or dead piranha.


----------



## redbellypirahnaman

how about nightcrawlers?


----------



## ChilDawg

Depends on where you get them. I would shy away from ones that have been obtained from chemically-treated lawns...perhaps the ones at the bait shop would be better than those. If, however, you have an untreated lawn and you pull them from outside, it should be okay. Don't forget to let them purge their stomach contents first!


----------



## Grosse Gurke

redbellypirahnaman said:


> I'll give him another week.


Thats too funny..........I was just thinking the same thing about you :nod:


----------



## piranawick

Grosse Gurke said:


> I'll give him another week.


Thats too funny..........I was just thinking the same thing about you :nod:
[/quote]
LOL......This thread need that....Well put GG


----------



## redbellypirahnaman

quite the nonsense and answer my questions can you house serralmus species together


----------



## piranawick

redbellypirahnaman said:


> quite the nonsense and answer my questions can you house serralmus species together


I believe thats been answered a million times on this site...search it...or to save you the time ...NO


----------



## ChilDawg

redbellypirahnaman said:


> quite the nonsense and answer my questions can you house serralmus species together


You probably shouldn't.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

redbellypirahnaman said:


> quite the nonsense and answer my questions can you house serralmus species together


So demanding. You might want to loose the attitude if you actually want to get a little help from people.

What the hell is a serralmus?


----------



## redbellypirahnaman

what about a serrasalmus allutive


----------



## ChilDawg

I would advise against it.


----------



## redbellypirahnaman

I wouldnt have to have a attitude if i didint have to deal with people like you!


----------



## bigredjeep

i think a powerhead would help alot, makes him more active, driftwood make syour tank look good but he might jus hide there. i tried feeding my fishes worms while they were getting used to their new home, they didnt eat them and the worm sunk into the substrate and was a pain to find, try shrimp much less messy....from what i have heard from you, trying to mix serra would be a veryy bad indea


----------



## Grosse Gurke

redbellypirahnaman said:


> I wouldnt have to have a attitude if i didint have to deal with people like you!


Thats what my GF says all the time.
You come to a forum with some very dedicated members and not only acted like a 5 year old by talking about flushing your fish...but then you disrespect the very members you are now seeking advice from.....amazing.

Anyways....I would take a deep breath if I was you, and decide if you really want to be a member of this forum. If you do...great...but your attitude better change. If not....I wish you and your fish luck


----------



## redbellypirahnaman

like i said i dont have a attitude just stop harrassing me!


----------



## CorGravey

Geez, too lazy to do his own research, just another mature p-fury member.


----------



## redbellypirahnaman

I am GOD

anyways thanks for the info chilidawg


----------



## piranawick

redbellypirahnaman said:


> I am DOUCHE
> 
> anyways thanks for the info chilidawg


Ya what ever u say man


----------



## redbellypirahnaman

whatever pick on a 15 year old your cool


----------



## the_skdster

You spelt piranha wrong in your name.
I will remind you of this forever! MUHAHAHAHAHA!

I hope your Elong feels better. and that you get the help you need. /jks
Oh, and what don't you get in the saying "SOLITARY FISH"?



Grosse Gurke said:


> What the hell is a serralmus?


I'm guessing some sort of exotic fruit, maybe?


----------



## redbellypirahnaman

Thanks


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly

Grosse Gurke said:


> I'll give him another week.


Thats too funny..........I was just thinking the same thing about you :nod:
[/quote]


----------



## CorGravey

:welcome:


----------

